# Beer Competition Software - BCOE - any experience



## fraser_john (9/10/15)

Found here http://brewcompetition.com/

Is any other club in Australia using it?

I've installed it and had a bit of play and it appears very nice with ability to pay via pay-pal etc. Nice handling of sponsors, brewers, stewards etc etc.

Problem I am finding is defining the AABC styles. I suspect I am going to have to manually build the styles in the backend such as load them via a CSV or insert statements, no big deal as historically I was a developer, but just want to see if anyone else has had a play with it and over come this issue? 

I've also sent a question to the developers regarding this to see if they can provide a bit more information.

Also if anyone has any experience in styling it via a CSS I'd like to hear about that as well.

Cheers


----------



## Andyd (21/10/15)

G'day John,

I had a play with this while I was considering whether I commit to the rebuild of CompMaster. At the end of the day I kept on with CompMaster believing that there was value in providing a hosted "as a service" solution that didn't require any hosting accounts and admin knowledge to deploy. 

So I'm in the middle of the rewrite now, targeting it to be ready for Beerfest in January. 

If you're interested in using it for a comp shoot me a PM and let me know if there is anything in particular you think needs to be in the rebuild.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## mattw_watson (18/3/19)

Hey John,
Did you make any progress on this? I can see how it would be done in the source code but getting the styles in csv would be crucial
Thanks, Matt


----------

